

Automate your tinder swipes - feelo
http://github.com/feelobot/tindermation

======
feelo
This tool is an automated script for swiping right on every single tinder user
that it encounters. I just made it as a proof of concept to my friends on how
I can tinder while sleeping if I wanted to.

